# Making sure Plec gets food



## Tomp91 (6 Jul 2020)

I try feed him algae wafers but they get savaged by guppies before he gets a look in, even if the guppies are already bloated.

Poor guy tries to chase them off but doesn't get far.

Any ideas?


----------



## castle (6 Jul 2020)

Use a pipe, place food in pipe and let it sink in pipe down to substrate ideally in front of the plec - this generally works OK


----------



## Tomp91 (6 Jul 2020)

I'll give that a go, I still think they'll have it off him as soon as they realise its there.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Tomp91 said:


> I try feed him algae wafers


Try feeding some vegetables. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tomp91 (6 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Try feeding some vegetables.
> 
> cheers Darrel




I'll look that up! Thanks.


----------



## mort (6 Jul 2020)

Which plec is it? Quite a lot have specific diets, so algae wafers might not work. If it was hungry enough, they tend to just barge the small fish off.

The other alternative if it is a herbivore is to either tuck the food slightly under some decor like wood, or feed just after the lights go out.


----------



## Simon Cole (6 Jul 2020)

Par boiled broccoli - I feed it to everything. Wonderful food. 
Guppies are less active when it's dark, and I think that might be worth a shout, although not tried it.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Tomp91 said:


> I'll look that up!





Simon Cole said:


> Par boiled broccoli - I feed it to everything. Wonderful food. Guppies are less active when it's dark, and I think that might be worth a shout, although not tried it.


@Simon Cole 's suggestion for food and timing. Courgette/cucumber is popular, other than that blanched green beans, sweet potato, cucumber, green pepper etc.

You can use a stainless steel tea spoon to keep it at the bottom, just poke the handle through the veg.

The <"PlanetCatfish plecos forum"> is pretty useful.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 Jul 2020)

mort said:


> Which plec is it? Quite a lot have specific diets


That's relevant.


----------



## milla (6 Jul 2020)

Feed the plec at night when the lights are out and the guppies are sleepy 😉


----------



## jaypeecee (7 Jul 2020)

Hi @Tomp91 

Please confirm what type of Plec you have. Some graze on bogwood, for example. But, it's the biofilm and bacteria growing on surfaces which is often what they're after. I also find that Catappa leaves decompose quite quickly in my tanks. And stuff that is decomposing is doing so because bacteria are busily at work. I have Bristlenose Plecs and they graze on Catappa leaves. You will also see Plecs at work on the tank glass panels where they clean away the thin biofilm that has developed on the surface. Along with blanched vegetables, you should soon have happy Plecs.

JPC


----------



## Tomp91 (7 Jul 2020)

mort said:


> Which plec is it?



I would like to know! I'll post a photo but I have a terrible camera.



milla said:


> Feed the plec at night when the lights are out and the guppies are sleepy 😉



I'll give that a go too although he's very active in the day usually.



jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Tomp91
> 
> Please confirm what type of Plec you have. Some graze on bogwood, for example. But, it's the biofilm and bacteria growing on surfaces which is often what they're after. I also find that Catappa leaves decompose quite quickly in my tanks. And stuff that is decomposing is doing so because bacteria are busily at work. I have Bristlenose Plecs and they graze on Catappa leaves. You will also see Plecs at work on the tank glass panels where they clean away the thin biofilm that has developed on the surface. Along with blanched vegetables, you should soon have happy Plecs.
> 
> JPC



He's basically goes between the bog wood and glass.

He will chase guppies off the wafers but they will just harass him straight away. He's quite small.

Going to try get a good photo!


----------



## Tomp91 (7 Jul 2020)

Tomp91 said:


> I have a terrible camera.



I am going to post my result for a laugh, not expecting identification. I'll have to wait till he comes out.






It does show his fins are never flared like when I see other peoples though. Is he sad?


----------



## mort (7 Jul 2020)

That looks like a ancistris sp from the picture. This is a quick overview of the genus https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/genus.php?genus_id=4

They normally have their fins down so no need to worry.


----------



## Tomp91 (7 Jul 2020)

That's a good website! I think its  *Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus*   the picture of a young male could be the mine!


----------



## hypnogogia (7 Jul 2020)

My ancistrus used to be the first there when I popped bloodworm into the tank.  He loved them.


----------

